# Company reducing salaries



## MikkiD (Jun 23, 2009)

Is there anybody out there who had their salary cut by a certain percentage? My salary has been cut by 15%! No prior notice, was just given a new contract to sign that stated my new reduced salary, which by the way I haven't signed. Do I have any legal recourse? I have heard that the labour law favours employers, so who will stand up for the employees?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

MikkiD said:


> Is there anybody out there who had their salary cut by a certain percentage? My salary has been cut by 15%! No prior notice, was just given a new contract to sign that stated my new reduced salary, which by the way I haven't signed. Do I have any legal recourse? I have heard that the labour law favours employers, so who will stand up for the employees?



I take it there was no prior discussion. There have been lost of situations where employees have accepted a decrease in salary when companies have been in financial difficulties as it was either that or the company going out of business and everyone losing their jobs.

The UAE has labour laws and these are enforceable. You cannot be forced to accept this decrease, or a new contract, BUT the employer could make you redundant.

Take a look at the link to the column in my signature below. You may want to contact me.

-


----------

